# Do you like camping?



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you like camping? If so, tell me about the kind of camping you enjoy most?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

By a lake with drinking, night swimming, and kissing under the night sky.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

i love camping ... all kinds ... I blogged about my two-week primitive camping up in Northern Alabama a couple of years ago ... no electricity, no water.

...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Glazed tell me a little bit about the primitive camping if you feel like sharing.

Raven, that sounds like a honeymoon


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

camped alot in all condition...backpacking was my favorite.

i like car camping too though..when short on time.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Raven, that sounds like a honeymoon


With me, every day is a honeymoon.



Ha! That was so cheesy but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

raven, maybe that is so and it is good.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

My longest camping trip was 91 days, man did a hot shower feel good.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

canvas wall tent in alaska work camp...done a sauna about ever night here with salt water it cleared the sinus out nice..lol


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The company is what makes the camp good, not the camping in itself. For me anyway.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> canvas wall tent in alaska work camp...done a sauna about ever night here with salt water it cleared the sinus out nice..lol


That is a wicked cool picture, Elk.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

super remote camp at noname bay alaska.this place was nice for a plywood camp.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I love primitive camping. I spent a winter doing it while planting trees in the mid 80s. Love backpacking the most. I spent 4/5 of the last 4 years pretty much primitive camping, so I'm taking a break from it right now


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ever hike the AT, Vicker?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> That is a wicked cool picture, Elk.


thread drift..sorry CB...fixing zodiac boat..you will like this then.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

littlejoe said:


> The company is what makes the camp good, not the camping in itself. For me anyway.


...

i am usually my own company ... and the camping is not good, it's great.

...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

indian heaven wilderness in washington state.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've hiked on it in NC, VA, MA VT and ME. Never hiked it. Would love to though. I've seen some trying to see how fast they can do it. What a waste of time. I think I would do it north to south and take my time.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done portions in NC, VA, and GA.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I froze my grits off the last few winters. I'm a little burned out on it, but living in town again is getting old very fast.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah! I've done some of the GA part too. I forgot that. The first time I ever backpacked. Must have been like 1976.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

on the AT....yea i have walked a few miles all over...lol..not bad for a fat man..lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've had a lot of fun times camping, but no way would I want to go the tent and sleeping bag route now. My bones would retaliate and it wouldn't be pleasant.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I used to love to camp until I moved to the woods. Now it's like I'm camping all the time. In a house. With a good bed.  Still build lots of bonfires, though.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Raeven said:


> I used to love to camp until I moved to the woods. Now it's like I'm camping all the time. In a house. With a good bed.  Still build lots of bonfires, though.


Lol! That's kinda where I am. Or, was. I'm in town now, helping my Pop and going to school. I'm so ruined for town living... I'm wanting out already and it hasn't been a year yet.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Elk, that last set of pics you've posted looks so dang peaceful!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> I used to love to camp until I moved to the woods. Now it's like I'm camping all the time. In a house. With a good bed.  Still build lots of bonfires, though.





vicker said:


> Lol! That's kinda where I am.


me three.....its more fun now too...lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome trekking in New Zealand for 30 days, wonderful people.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> Elk, that last set of pics you've posted looks so dang peaceful!


i been going there since i was 16...now i am 46 and that building is still sound except for a burn spot inside from a lantern fire.i get there at least once a year.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

5 miles in on a bow deer hunt.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

While tent living, I had a 400lb bear smelling my elk meatloaf on the other side of the table from me one evening.  now it's human neighbors. I prefer the bear.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

20 year old picture...lol


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to do short hikes all the time in SC, NC, and the Virginia Highlands. That was so much fun.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i live in southwest va.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

On a side note-you're really rocking the beard in all of the pics, Elk. Nothing like seeing a nice beard on a man.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

elkhound said:


> 20 year old picture...lol


Nice pic, elk. I still use my old external frame Jansport I got for Xmas when I was 14. People always oggle and admire it. I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> On a side note-you're really rocking the beard in all of the pics, Elk. Nothing like seeing a nice beard on a man.


its been on me forever....and thank ya.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> Nice pic, elk. I still use my old external frame Jansport I got for Xmas when I was 14. People always oggle and admire it. I wouldn't trade it for the world.


thats a super tioga where you pull 2 pins to take cloth off.it has a foot on it so you can pack critters out.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Spent a couple of springs, summers, and falls, living in camps, or tents, sleeping in a cowboy bedroll, around several "other" crusty cowboys, or buckaroos, as they were called in northern Nevada. We ate out of a cook wagon, and very few camps had a shower. By law you received 2 days amonth off, but you might work for three months and then get a week. No place to launder, so you generally wore the same clothes every day. Your britches would get so stiff, when you stood them in the corner, they might leave?

Most of the cooks excelled at what they did, despite working out of a "wagon" with limited resources. The wagon wasn't horsedrawn, but an old 6x6 army wagon that pulled our eating shack.

It was a great experience I cherish... wish I could go back for a couple weeks?

Now, me and the boys can take a semi-primitive hunting trip for a few days. We take coolers with food, beer, propane, and coleman lanterns.

Just saying again... It's the company that makes the camp for me! By myself wouldn't be near as much fun.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I like camping where the dually and 32 foot tag behind can comfortably fit and there is no one else parked near us.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Horsepacking trips into one of the wilderness areas. One of my favorites is the Flattops in Colorado. Either Elk hunting or bear. I don't get to go as often as I like, that has changed now the baby is out of college. This year is elk in Colorado and 2013 will be bear in northern CA.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> on the AT....yea i have walked a few miles all over...lol..not bad for a fat man..lol


AWWW, elkie! you're not a fat man; you're a hunky hunk of a big teddy bear!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I do a combination when camping, using a little Coleman pop up as a base camp and carrying a couple of back packs, either for day trips or longer, overnight stays in the back country. I much prefer hiking out west, as you usually get a reward for climbing to elevation: you get to see something! Back east, you climb up and unless you reach a bald or an occasional lookout point, you see trees, trees, and more trees. The northern terminus of the AT isn't bad at all though.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Some of my very best camping expewriences were in Japan. Tents, bedrolls & cook fires. Because I was comfortable with the language & customs, I often got to go & camp with my friends where other foreigners had never gone. Camping in the mountains, with spooky mists cirling around, telling ghost stories around the fire, and plenty of sake flowing - those were the days!!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I used to camp a lot, especialy when my boys were small. It was a fun, cheap way to spend time together. 
I always just had a tent, but, nice big, 2-3 room tents, and sleeping bags, but with air mattresses underneith. I've gone without electric and water, but found it's too hard without water close by. If I had a site with electric, the only thing I used it for was to plug in a fan. (those tents get HOT) But usualy didn't have electric.
I love cooking over a camp fire, and preferred to camp somewhere where there was good fishing nearby. We had some really good times together camping.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When my daughter was small (like, in the '70's) and we lived in Ft Worth, TX I used to keep a 2 man tent in the back of the car, plus my "travel box"...a box that had all the "important" stuff in it...light medical kit, light blanket, instant tea/coffee/kool aid, and those little packages of catsup, mustard, relish, sugar. Also had a couple pans, insulated water jug, one change of clothes & a bathing suit for each of us.

We could go anywhere at the drop of a hat, and often did. Spent a LOT of time at Turner Falls in OK...back then you could pitch a tent anywhere. Other favorite spot was The Devil's Den...think that was in Tishamingo.

Sleeping on the ground was a fine thing back then. Last time I camped in a tent, it was to take daughter's WHOLE Brownie troup camping.

NOW I camp in a 13' trailer where I have a comfortable bed and can actually WALK when I awake in the morning. Age has its rewards.

Mon


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Love camping. Next year, I am renting a cabin with air and cable on the bank of the mississippi for the whole summer. This year I have it booked 8 weekends and it's awesome.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Camping is fun if you have good company... otherwise, no thanks. I can live without electricity but water for a shower is a must!!! As long as I am clean and smell good I can do anything.

Evening camp fires and smores make it all worth it. Watching kids fish and catch fireflys makes the inconviences not so noticable. I love the simpleness of camping... getting away from everything and just relaxing with the people you love... with a shower and a comfortable bed.


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

The best camping is with your backpack and a friend too.... at the edge of an alpine lake in the Sierra Nevada mountain range. Way outside of Yosemite but with the same beauty and no touristas from all over the world......


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I just can't deal with icky bugs, getting dirty. And having to eat outside is just Barbaric.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I just can't deal with icky bugs, getting dirty. And having to eat outside is just Barbaric.


Laughing my butt off !!!!! I just can't wrap my mind around you sayin' this!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I know how you feel, WWS. I can only go to the bathroom into a nice clean bowl of water.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I camped with my family when I was a kid; I hated it! They had one of those huge canvas tents with 2 siderooms. Dad and my older brother were the ones who set it up; the other 6 of us (Mom, my 4 sisters and me) were the ones who unpacked all the food, rubbed soap on pans and had to do the dishes. (The guys had it made!) 

Skip ahead...I bought a little canvas pup tent when I was in HS. 4 memorable experiences in that tiny absolutely not waterproof shelter--2 good and 2 not so good. 

NSG1: I took a bus when I was 17 to Assateague Island and set up; my cousin was killed in a car accident that weekend so I cut my adventure short (that was before cells but I had to call home every night.) Caught a bus to DC then thumbed my way back to Silver Spring suburbs. Rode in the bed of an empty logging type truck--he slowed down at my house and I jumped off. (That was fun!)

G1: Still 17 I drove my father's aqua Ford Country something station wagon to Asheville to check out college. My mother, my best friend ever, accompanied me. (I had the only blow out of my life doing 90 on 95! Thankfully rear driver tire going uphill and a nice man stopped to change it for us.) We set up my little tent at Bee Tree Lake (I don't think it's still there or at least not for camping) on a little peninsula--we were surrounded by a stream on 3 sides. As women do, we talked and talked and talked until early in the morning. What woke us up at 6 AM? That little creek had risen during the night and we were swamped. 35 years later 1 of us would mention that trip and we both cracked up--memories.

G1: Finished college and drove my 69 B to AI; I'd just ended a 3 year engagement and needed me time. I set up my tent and was about to settle down in Betty to listen to the radio when a nice guy in the next space invited me to join him for wine, cheese and crackers by his fire. We talked for hours. Okay, I talked for hours; he was a great listener. When I had nothing more to say, I thanked him for "dinner" then went to curl up in Betty and drifted off. (Why good? No rising water, no death and I discovered BRIE along with Stone Ground Wheat Crackers.)

NSG2: Drove Betty to NYC with my younger sister for a weekend; we took my little tent. It rained for 3 days straight. I have never been that wet in my life and hope to never be again!

I've had a few other adventures with another tent (nylon and bigger) that I discovered in my garage a few years ago but none compare to my pupper's times. I thought I'd lost it but discovered it in the trunk of Betty when she went up on blocks 20 years ago...wow, is that a small tent! If I ever get Betty on the road again, I'm going camping.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And I would just be in a state of panic if I ever found a tick on me eeewwww..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

nehimama said:


> Laughing my butt off !!!!! I just can't wrap my mind around you sayin' this!!


I used to sneak out thru my bedroom window when I was in the 4th Grade and camp down at a lake about a 1/4 mile away, then come back before morning.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> And I would just be in a state of panic if I ever found a tick on me eeewwww..lol


It's ok...I will check you for ticks! :kiss:
I am actually pretty good at pulling them off my dogs!:runforhills:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> it's ok...i will check you for ticks! :kiss:
> I am actually pretty good at pulling them off my dogs!:runforhills:


Deal !:kiss:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I can see his hind leg a'thump-thump-thumping from here.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

He's probably out getting ticks on purpose now!!! =)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Don't bet on it on Glazed..lol


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

lol lol lol..........


shanzone2001 said:


> He's probably out getting ticks on purpose now!!! =)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am curious about you, Kacey ... you are mysterious to me.

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Shan, I wouldn't say I would try and get them on purpose. But you know with many things, you have my back and I have yours. :kiss:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Shan, I wouldn't say I would try and get them on purpose. But you know with many things, you have my back and I have yours. :kiss:


Sooo, you know I want you for your ability to grill rib eyes, right? And if you throw in some corn on the cob....hmmmm.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sounds mutually beneficial to me.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I would cook for you, AND clean up afterwards.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

And we can do all this outdoors under the stars? Sounds good to me. However, WWS, you DO remember what happened the last time we went for a walk in the woods don't you??? lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am in such a curious mood ... so many mysteries here that I must try to solve ... for now my dear friend Shan and Wolf are intriguing me ... oh to be treated with such compassion and generosity ... I wish I knew their secret ... I want a friendship/love like that.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, Glazed, why not bring a tent and camp with us? Maybe you can hurt yourself again and Vicker can help!

I have never seen fireflies and was hoping to catch a glimpse of some....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> And we can do all this outdoors under the stars? Sounds good to me. However, WWS, you DO remember what happened the last time we went for a walk in the woods don't you??? lol


How could I forget.. you are the female version of me :hobbyhors


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> It's ok...I will check you for ticks! :kiss:
> I am actually pretty good at pulling them off my dogs!:runforhills:





WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Deal !:kiss:


Wolf go out and get yourself some ticks. Bet she'll put you in her lap and stroke your fur and scratch you behind your ears too Then you can give her those little puppy kisses. Isn't Wolfy a good boy. Yes he is. 

When she's done, you have to check her for ticks that might have found more delectable pastures.
[YOUTUBE]OctrGD4JW8U[/YOUTUBE]

It's a win-win situation really. Don't worry about the Lyme disease.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I try to camp at least once a year.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> I have never seen fireflies and was hoping to catch a glimpse of some....


Really??? I thought they'd be most everywhere.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope....I am now feeling very deprived!!!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Fireflies are endangered, part of the reason I refuse to mow my lawn more than every other week and don't have any outside lights on the house or porch. Got to give them a bit of a chance.


----------

